
Impossible to get a bank account these days - world_tax
https://www.world.tax/articles/so-why-is-international-banking-so-difficult-today-.php
======
uf
Well, depends on where you look at. In Germany banks compete over customers
offering more and more benefits, like 250 Euro for opening a debit account
completely free of charge. Also we have a lot of "account hopping" here - not
wanted, but tolerated.

~~~
Gys
Written by:

'B2B Lateral Thinking Solutions is a boutique consultancy operating from
Cyprus and servicing private, corporate and institutional clients.'

So I guess this is not for the average person who wants an account in his own
country. I know from experience that opening an account as a non-resident
(especially as a non-resident company) is indeed harder.

~~~
uf
I haven't thought of that. Thank you for reminding me. You're right: Business
account especially for non-residents are pretty unwanted from my experience as
well.

